# Cmba judder / cold start issue



## Jarvis_999 (7 mo ago)

Have a 1.4tsi golf and its gradually getting worse , it's very jerky on accelerating, it's really and when you first drive it , when the engine is up to temp it's better but still a.bit jerry now and again. Cold start is quite bad, almost wants to cut out sometimes. What are the things to check , I put new plugs in it , I also got a coil pack and run it on each cylinder for a week to see if It was that but still the same. I know the temp sensors can cause issues , what about the crank sensors? Any help much appreciated


----------

